# can figure it out



## ANDRESAV33 (Jun 28, 2011)

I have a 5 year old Carrier condenser. My tech replaced the compressor, contactor, and run cap. the fan will run but the compressor will not why?


----------



## refermadness (Jun 23, 2011)

Sounds like your man screwed up. Does it have proper voltage is it wired correctly? Singe or three4 phase comp.


----------



## artco (Oct 3, 2010)

Did he check to see if he has power going to the compressor?
Did he install the correct compressor?
Did he check amp draw for the compressor?


----------



## Naplesjeepboi22 (Mar 8, 2012)

*Fail to start advice*

Is it a combination fan / hermetic run capacitor ?If it is i have seen bad capacitors rite out of the box.Have him check his wiring again common and run wire reversals are bad.If it is having low voltage conditions at start try a Potential and start capacitor start kit with the MFD/Volt range recommended by the compressor manufacture.I would stay away from PTCR type (Aka Hotdog)


----------



## refermadness (Jun 23, 2011)

Naplesjeepboi22 said:


> Is it a combination fan / hermetic run capacitor ?If it is i have seen bad capacitors rite out of the box.Have him check his wiring again common and run wire reversals are bad.If it is having low voltage conditions at start try a Potential and start capacitor start kit with the MFD/Volt range recommended by the compressor manufacture.I would stay away from PTCR type (Aka Hotdog)


I think it has been repaired.


----------



## haleymcadams1 (Sep 5, 2011)

refermadness said:


> I think it has been repaired.


Well judging from the date of the post and the poster didn't replied so maybe it is repaired.


----------



## Fancy Shoes (Dec 9, 2012)

HAHA I did that once. ugh, I felt like a idiot, I knew right away that I put the CFM on the terminal for the COMP on the cap when I heard the fan start up and it was running faster and harder than I thought it should. I reversed the wiring and all worked well.

I actually like skrewing up if it doesnt cost a lot, its helps me to learn from mistakes.


----------



## jonathancaplan (Dec 12, 2012)

screwed up...:001_unsure:


----------



## joe tamir (Feb 19, 2013)

*contractor*

ck if there is electric powder left in the main panel:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Acrepairexpertsmiami (Mar 13, 2013)

miswired it sounds like.


----------

